# New Person starting this hobby, where to start?



## Proctous (Jan 10, 2013)

Well I got my son a battery powered train set from toys r us for the holidays, made a 4x8 table for it, and he ejoys it alot, so do i. I now want to make the plunge into the real stuff, and thats where my questions come from. I've been reading up on everything i can find on the internet and here about HO, N scale and the differences. I cant place the layout in the house, so the workbench is in the garage. I could add 4x4 at the end to make it 4x12 if i wanted to. but it cant take over the other half of the garage due to car. I kno wI am limited on layouts, but i still want something that would be fun, but alot easy for a child to do. My Idea is to have DCC and an extra controler for my son so we can both work together. I am also looking if N scale might be better because of the size, But I really want sound. I heard that table sound is something that would sound better, but i have no idea how that works. I want to stick with diesel for now, and I always loved the UP locos that went by my backyard in El Paso Tx as a kid. I now live in Hawaii and we have no trains anymore. Any ideas or help would be usefull. I would like make a purchase soon.


----------



## Proctous (Jan 10, 2013)

this is the current battery train set.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome Proctous, You are on the right track. If I was starting from scratch I would go DCC. There are allot of ways to go with even with the limits that you have in space. If you stay with this forum the members will have you up and running soon.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

It really depends on what you want to do. You don't mention your son's age. A younger person might be better suited to HO. You can fit a lot more track and action into a smaller space using N which is roughly 1/2 size of HO. My problems with N are my eyes ain't quite that good, and my hands aren't nimble enough to perform micro-surgery on them when/if they break. My personal choice would be HO, it's a widely popular scale with tons of stuff. Easily worked with, no magnifier needed to set cars on the rails 

Carl


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have 2 young kids and n scale to me is just to tiny.

For kids i would only suggest going dcc. Dcc really grabs there attention.
Im into ho scale because n scale is too small and o scale is too big in my honest opinion.

Ho scale seems perfect in many ways especially with kids.

I didnt buy into one of those train sets. I personally think its better to buy and pick out what you want because in a train set you are basically settling with what it comes with...

I started from scratch about a year ago. I was just like you.
I started buying flex track and turnouts, roaded.
Eventually some rolling stock here and their. Then a nice sd 70 locomotive.
Just keep growing, slowly. You dont have to have everything from the start because you will go broke in a hurry.

Remember to have fun
Take your time, be patient


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Proctous,

Great to have you onboard. Kids and trains are a great mix ... they have fun, and learn a bit about mechanics, handling stuff with care, electricity, and the like all in the process.

I know that's only your battery setup in the pic above. As you delve into DC or DCC, do be careful about having too many tight twist/turns in the layout (like you do in the middle of hte layout above). As your trains get larger (more cars in tow, longer cars), those abrupt left/right turns will likely be derailment problems. Soften the radii if you can, and/or put a little straight section between the left and right curves to "ease the pain" a bit.

Enjoy the ride ... your son is a lucky kid!

TJ


----------



## Proctous (Jan 10, 2013)

wen tto the book store last night, no books there tho, everything is now online they said or avail on Nook.. Model railroad magazine was there tho, buts its all UK stuff. is there a american one with US stuff. 

Been looking at alot of layouts, I want to do a layout that i can have two trains on two different loops, and switch between, also a yard of somewhat. I would like to add elevation, but i dont now how to fit that in a 4x8 layout.

I wan tthis to be a pain free setup, so I wsa looking at ez track, but i dont want to pay a $$$ to have a layout. i think i heard someone say atlas track is pretty good, use them flex track with it as well. 

also whats a good sound DDC loco that wont break the bank. no steam please.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I know i suggest this alot but how about the heart of georgia style layout. You could make a double track mainline. And you will get more mainline run.

Running a 4x8 basically limits you from the start. Going with a layout like the heart of georgia you can have broader curves then you could with a 4x8.

The heart of georgia is basically a 4x8 cut down to 24 inches wide, so you do not have reach issues anywhere.

click on the link http://hogrr.blogspot.com/
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-CYlJcBQDu...s1600/Heart+of+Georgia+HOG+Layout+Rev+511.jpg

Atlas flextrack is good stuff.


----------



## Proctous (Jan 10, 2013)

the heart of gerorgia layout, how wide is the whole thing? I still want two main lines though.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Heart of Georgia layout- tabletop is a 4x8 sheet cut up in 4- two feet wide by eight feet long sections. They are butted up together to make a square. You can stick any side or two sides into a corner of a room. You have plenty of reach access since your bench work is only 2 feet wide.

Going with a layout like this over a 4x8 is no comparison.
Again you limit yourself from the get go with a 4x8.
The "hog" layout offers broader curves, you can basically have 4 separate scenes if you divide them on the four sides of square. You cant do that with a 4x8. At best with a 4x8 you can divide the 4x8 in half with a scenic divider to have 2 separate scenes. You will have a bigger mainline run versus a 4x8. You could also sneak in a hidden staging track.

If you go to the heart of Georgia website i provided it shows a cutting diagram of the 4x8 to help. It also shows how to build the bench work


----------



## Proctous (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is a layout I am thinking of making. All track is Atlas code 100. I wasn't sure about true track stuff. has anyone heard anything about it. I know bachman EZ track turnouts are quite bad.


----------

